# Top ten (or top three) classical recording.



## maxshrek (Sep 14, 2011)

Which are your favourite classical recordings of all time? Type ten or three of them.
In addiction to this poll, i suggest to type the classical recording you always dreamt about but, disgracefully, was never realized.

- Bach - Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould, 1981
- Beethoven - Ninth Symphony - Furtwangler, Bpo, 1942
- Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2 - Furtwangler, Fischer, Bpo
- Puccini - Tosca - Callas, Di Stefano, Gobbi, De Sabata
- Liszt - Funerailles - Horowitz, 1950
- Bach - Concerto BWV 1052 - G. Gould, L. Bernstein


Recording never realized: Glenn Gould plays the entire Art of Fugue with piano.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Great thread.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My favorites, for personal reasons and with no attention to "greatness" or anything objective, are: 

1. Savina Yannatou Sings Manos Hadjidakis 
2. Marie Keyrouz: "Chant Byzantin"
3. Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - Kronos Quartet
4. Beethoven: Symphonies 5, 7 - Kleiber (I know, I know, but I really do love it)
5. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1, etc. - Aaron Rosand 
6. Mozart: Requiem - Karajan, Lipp, etc. but not digitally remastered
7. Bach and Brahms - Hans Hotter (EMI's GAOC)
8. Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein
9. Kronos Quartet, "Black Angels" - for the Crumb and the Shostakovich 
10. Brahms, Dvorak: Piano Quintets - Rubinstein, Guarneri
11. Dvorak 8 & 9 - Kubelik (by only the tiniest margin over Kertesz)
12. Brahms: Violin Sonatas - Perlman, Ashkenazy
13. Brahms: Piano Trios - Katchen, Suk Starker (by a hair over Beaux Arts)
14. Brahms: Symphonies, Karajan analogue (1970s) 
15. Brahms: Piano Concertos - Gilels, Jochum
16. Rachmaninov: Elegiac Trios - Beaux Arts 
17. Jan Garbarek & the Hilliard Ensemble: "Officium" (I know I'm supposed to know better, but I don't) 
18. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 - Kempff (5 is there too but you don't have to listen to it)
19. Glass: Aguas da Amazonia - Uaktaki 
20. Tchaikovsky & Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos 1 & 2 - Richter 
21. Elgar: Cello Concerto, Sea Pictures, etc. - Du Pre, Baker, Barbirolli 
22. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (ECM) 
23. Scharwenka, Saur - Piano Concertos (my favorite of Hyperion's RPC series that I've heard) 
24. Palestrina & Allegri - Preston 
25. Scriabin - Pogorelich (the most recent addition)

This is not the same as a list of my favorite works, of course. Schubert's D960 piano sonata is one of my absolute favorites, as is Liszt's piano sonata, but I'm just not sure which performances I prefer...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Missed the recording "never realized" part. Hmmmm.... 

Maybe Pogorelich plays Schubert's D 960 and Janacek's "On an Overgrown Path."


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

maxshrek said:


> Type ten or three of them.


You gave six. You are banished from the thread for breaking your own rules.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Polednice said:


> You gave six. You are banished from the thread for breaking your own rules.


I was never much good at figures myself.


----------



## maxshrek (Sep 14, 2011)

Polednice said:


> You gave six. You are banished from the thread for breaking your own rules.


Lol, i want to post ten recording but the choice is very difficult. Give me time, please.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

During the last few months or so, THIS has become my favorite recording of any piece of all time.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

András Schiff - Beethoven
Artur Rubinstein - Chopin
Krystian Zimerman - Chopin
Sviatoslav Richter - Schumann


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> András Schiff - Beethoven
> Artur Rubinstein - Chopin
> Krystian Zimerman - Chopin
> Sviatoslav Richter - Schumann


Four items. You're banned. Go away please.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Four items. You're banned. Go away please.


And bread only for two pennies to such monsterous amount of wine?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


>


Go, Grandpa Jones! He's buried on a lovely hill down the road from me. (And I had nothing to do with that.)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

also this thread
http://www.talkclassical.com/7966-your-desert-island-discs.html


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

this is a hard choice - i don't even have to do this - sigh - but, i guess i'd say my favorite instrumental recording would be the Bernstein/Vienna/Sibelius/7th Symphony (& 5th Sym)

and my favorite vocal recording would be
Jessye Norman/Kurt Masur/Gewandhausorchester-Leipzig/R.Strauss/Vier letzte Lieder/(& Sechs Orcherterlieder)


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

*Favorite recording(s)*

this is a hard choice - i don't even have to do this - sigh - but, i guess i'd say my favorite instrumental recording would be the Bernstein/Vienna/Sibelius/7th Symphony (& 5th Sym)

and my favorite vocal recording would be
Jessye Norman/Kurt Masur/Gewandhausorchester-Leipzig/R.Strauss/Vier letzte Lieder/(& Sechs Orchesterlieder)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone who has heard thousands of excellent recordings of classical music should choose the top ten? The concept smacks of the whippersnapper.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bartok 3 Piano Concertos-Gyorgy Sandor
Bartok-Music For Strings, Percussion & Celesta/Concerto For Orchestra-Seiji Ozawa/Saito Kinen Orch
Charles Ives-Symphonies 1 & 4 Tilson Thomas/CSO
Varese/Chailly-Complete Works
Dvorak-Symphony No. 9-CSO/Solti
Beethoven-Pathetique/Moonlight/Appassionata Sonatas-John O'Conor
Stravinsky-The Firebird London Symphony/Nagano
The Essential Lutoslawski - Philips label
Lutoslawski-Symphonies 3 & 4 LA Philharmonic/Salonen
William Schumann Symphonies-Seattle Symphony/Schwarz


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

#1
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical..._id=1957&bcorder=15&name_id=28797&name_role=2

#2
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Workrecom2079-4611&album_id=4611

#3
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60899

#4
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59430

#5
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...p_id=933&bcorder=15&name_id=24534&name_role=2

#6
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=118764

#7
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical..._id=1481&bcorder=15&name_id=56066&name_role=3

#8
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Workrecom2942-667&album_id=667

#9
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...er=15&album_group=5&name_id=56279&name_role=3

#10
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1409


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Anyone who has heard thousands of excellent recordings of classical music should choose the top ten? The concept smacks of the whippersnapper.


Hearing and absorbing are two different things. I have no desire to hear thousands of classical recordings.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Hearing and absorbing are two different things. I have no desire to hear thousands of classical recordings.


If you listen long enough, maybe you will, whether you want to or not. Since many of the recordings will be of the same work, it gets easier to 'absorb' them. That doesn't mean you will retain the details; some of the old pathways don't reopen, maybe had a washout.


----------

